# Homefries & Sausage Gravy



## john a (Jan 11, 2008)

*Fry up a batch of home fries*

*




*

*Some Sausage Gravy*

*



*

*And you have a great combination*

*



*


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 11, 2008)

You sure are making me hungry early this morning.  Looks so good.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 11, 2008)

Needs a thin layer of scrambled eggs underneath everything 

I need to go back to the store and get some breakfast sausage now 
What all do you add to yours, John?  It looks well seasoned with something.


----------



## john a (Jan 11, 2008)

50/50 Jimmy Dean regular & hot with salt and ground black pepper.


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 11, 2008)

That looks so good, nice pics john !  Yum


----------



## pacanis (Jan 11, 2008)

It must be the hot sausage that gives it the color? Mine usually cones out beige looking.  I'll have to give your 50/50 mixture a try. Thanks.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 11, 2008)

for me two fried eggs on top.  Not enough cholesterol otherwise.


----------



## Constance (Jan 11, 2008)

Ditto that, Aunt Dot!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 11, 2008)

Like I said, I prefer them underneath. Then it would remind me of one of those Bob Evan's skillet things..... I love those 
Seems like they're different from the weekdays to the weekend, but I don't get their much anyway....


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh gosh, that looks wonderful! Great pictures....


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Feb 11, 2008)

What did you season your home fries with??? They look wonderful!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 11, 2008)

I just felt my arteries hardening and blood sugar shooting up, which means it must be good


----------



## john a (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks all. I just fry them in lard until nice & brown then S&P to taste.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 12, 2008)

Oooh - if you have it on hand, Hungarian Hot Paprika is fabulous to season home fried potatoes with (assuming you like them spicy).


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 12, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Oooh - if you have it on hand, Hungarian Hot Paprika is fabulous to season home fried potatoes with (assuming you like them spicy).



We do like things spicy! and paprika helps add a nice brown color to things as well I am told.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 12, 2008)

When I'm doing my home fries with onions, like I typically do if I'm having them with dinner, I like to hit them with some chili powder while they're cooking.  And definitely sour cream on top of them when they are done.  Breakfast I pretty much cook them plain and just use catsup on them.  I'm weird that way.


----------



## middie (Feb 12, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmm my kind of breakfast !!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 12, 2008)

pacanis said:


> When I'm doing my home fries with onions, like I typically do if I'm having them with dinner, I like to hit them with some chili powder while they're cooking.  And definitely sour cream on top of them when they are done.  Breakfast I pretty much cook them plain and just use catsup on them.  I'm weird that way.



I have actually done them both ways myself, and I know I am weird so there is no hope for you now Picanis!


----------

